# Swim Peacefully Sweet Storm



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I had to make the heartbreaking decision to put my baby boy Storm down today. He was sick, and I don't know what it was, but yesterday he spent most of his time on his side on the bottom, but still breathing fine, he ate breakfast yesterday but he missed his dinner, today I got up and he was worse he was on his side breathing heavy, I knew his time was close. He had a strange white film on him that wasn't there last night, I had removed what I thought was making him sick last night, and did a quick 50%, but he never got better, I'm starting to wonder if he had an illness that was in his body being stagnant, then they just decided to pop up, I'm also wondering if the hide is what may have moved it along. So after I ate breakfast I went back to check on him and he was on his side, kind of curled up desperately gasping for breath, I went to get my mom and when she saw him as we cried she grabbed the cove oil and asked what she needed to do, it broke my heart to take him from his home, Dangerous was watching and I felt sorry for him too. I placed him in the clove oil and he passed quickly. We're going out to get him a small box and some flowers so I can bury him. He's no longer hurting and won't have to worry about going blind.
Swim peacefully my sweet baby boy. Mommy misses you.
July 30 2015 - October 7 2015
His first picture (PICTURE HEAVY)
























































His last picture


----------



## Rooster14250 (Feb 1, 2015)

sorry for your loss


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Aww what a cute little baby. Sorry about your loss (standard procedures dictate everybody must say that).

It must hurt to have the choice of life or death on your hands, and then choosing death. You loved him very much; I'm sure he returned the favor to you :') At least you saved him from suffering further.

May Storm swim in the skies forever, and in your heart too. S.I.P, little guy.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

He was, when I first got him, I said he had a panda face.

It was so hard, there was a moment when I was trying to get him in the net that I even doubted doing it. He was trying to swim, and after he quit he would just sink back down to the bottom, then I thought 'that's not how I want him to live, and I don't want him to hurt anymore' When I finally got the strength to do it, he didn't struggle, but he swam frantically in the clove oil, but he went to sleep quickly.

Thank you so much.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh no.. I'm so sorry.  It's just horrible, having to put them down. The whole indecisiveness of it. I know there's no way we could comfort you, just know you made the right decision. He swimming happily now, surely thankful that you were the one to take him home.
~hugs


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

It was very difficult. But when I got him in the net, he sat up straight and looked at me as if to say 'thank you, I love you' I couldn't stand to see him suffer. Check my journal for a bit more info.


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow, he was a gorgeous betta. I am so sorry for you.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> It was very difficult. But when I got him in the net, he sat up straight and looked at me as if to say 'thank you, I love you' I couldn't stand to see him suffer.


Any who (no one on here) doubt a fishes capability of intelligence and feeling love towards their owner are blocking themselves from an incredibly beautiful thing.
S.I.P. Storm, an amazing fish who knew that he had an amazing mom.


----------



## CaptainRaikenJack2 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Wow*

Hes is amazing and gorgeous.. Sorry for your loss, but he's in betta heaven now, looking down at you.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you so much. I'm thinking about making a help thread to see if I can get a second opinion as to whether or not he had Columnaris.
He sure is, I've been talking to him a lot, I'm glad he can hear me. <3


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> Thank you so much. I'm thinking about making a help thread to see if I can get a second opinion as to whether or not he had Columnaris.
> He sure is, I've been talking to him a lot, I'm glad he can hear me. <3


I think that's a great idea; arm yourelf with knowledge you may need for future battles.
That made me smile.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Definitely. I need to sit down and do it, but I've not been well, crappy allergies!
I printed out a picture of him, framed it, and got to hang it today. I'll post them in my journal.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

What a gorgeous boy! You have my sympathies, may Storm swim in peace forever <3


----------



## FishFace88 (Sep 23, 2015)

Im so sorry for your loss that a very tough decision. SIP Storm


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm so so sorry about Storm. I just recently had to euthanize a fish as well. I know how hard that is, but just know that your fish is no longer suffering. Under the rainbow bridge he'll be happy, and renewed. Waiting until he can see his kind master once again.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Aww Thank you! That's what keeps me going, knowing that he is no longer hurting. I'm excited to see him again. Him and Onyx are together now.


----------

